# Liberty 3 New Blur Camera (Bionic) On Stock .605



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

In the Liberty 3 thread on RootzWiki Mr. Brady found that the customizer blur camera is a newer version than the one that comes stock on the rom. I decompiled it and compared it to cameras from other system dumps & it appears to be identical to the bionic camera aside from some smali files.
























To Install:
Use jrummy's ROM Toolbox or other app manager to clear data and cache of stock camera, then uninstall and reboot
Tap on new apk to install to /data/app DONE
OR if you'd rather have it in /system/app copy/paste and change permissions to rw-r-r DONE

Thanks to jrummy16 for the ported camera, thanks to Mr. Brady for finding it, and thanks to Wigsplittinhatchet for figuring out the install process.

BlurCamera-Bionic


----------



## KMDonlon (Nov 16, 2011)

Unable to get it to install following your directions


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I noticed it too, it seems that on Liberty 3 that the new camera shows up sometimes and other times its just the stock Droid X one.


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

KMDonlon said:


> Unable to get it to install following your directions


what app manager are you using? I've tried it multiple times with no problems.


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> I noticed it too, it seems that on Liberty 3 that the new camera shows up sometimes and other times its just the stock Droid X one.


The stock one is the standard dx one, this is the one you get if you re download it from customize r


----------



## KMDonlon (Nov 16, 2011)

I was using SDX app remover...


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

KMDonlon said:


> I was using SDX app remover...


Maybe try manually deleting the camera's dalvik-cache dex file and the its folder in /data/data then reboot and try again. If that doesn't work try jrummy's app manager or better yet buy his rom toolbox, well worth the $5.


----------



## hootowlserenade (Oct 9, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> I noticed it too, it seems that on Liberty 3 that the new camera shows up sometimes and other times its just the stock Droid X one.


Its an Easter egg... if you go into liberty customizer and reinstall the blur camera it will be the new one  if you do not reinstall it it will remain the stock blur camera


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

hootowlserenade said:


> Its an Easter egg... if you go into liberty customizer and reinstall the blur camera it will be the new one  if you do not reinstall it it will remain the stock blur camera


I have not had this issue. Mine always shows up as the new camera. Btw these instructions are for people who want the camera on another rom or leak. if you are having it come up as both cameras on liberty then you must have both camera versions installed still. If not then this should not happen. Maybe try to uninstall and reinstall via liberty customizer again

Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## usbar (Jun 24, 2011)

I cant install it in MIUI ROM for Droid X, can some one tell me exactly the guide to do it, cause ill try the steps in the first post and nothing when i try says "Aplicaction not installed" HELP!

Thanks in advance


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

I


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

This install has only been confirmed for blur based roms. Most likley Its not compatible with miui or other aosp roms (due to it being a blur camera) If anyone can confirm they have done this there may be another trick to it but i have not tried.

Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## KMDonlon (Nov 16, 2011)

[sup]Finally got it installed....thanks for sharing![/sup]

[sup]Lastly, I themed the whole thing and the odd part is the zoom slider fill color stays the stock Gingerbread color even though I color all the .pngs and looked through all the .xmls. Anyone have a clue, as I can not figure out where the .apk is getting this progress fill color from???[/sup]


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

KMDonlon said:


> [sup]Finally got it installed....thanks for sharing![/sup]
> 
> [sup]Lastly, I themed the whole thing and the odd part is the zoom slider fill color stays the stock Gingerbread color even though I color all the .pngs and looked through all the .xmls. Anyone have a clue, as I can not figure out where the .apk is getting this progress fill color from???[/sup]


Probably from blur-res.apk in /framework, not sure though ...


----------



## Fliegendaffe (Nov 23, 2011)

Will this work with gb cm7?


----------



## icephreaq (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone have the files that were attached to the OP? The link is broken and I wanted to try this on my MilestoneX (DroidX variant) Thanks!


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Fliegendaffe said:


> Will this work with gb cm7?


Blur on CM7?


----------



## trevj24 (Nov 17, 2012)

Can you post a new download link.


----------

